# Alternative/holistic medicine?



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I've been sick for a year and half now and nothing works. I'm at the end of my rope. I have been juicing, eating healthy, taking vitamins, taking herbs, etc etc and I still feel like death. I WILL TRY ANYTHING TO FEEL BETTER!

Next week I'm going to an acupuncturist/herbal medicinist. Has anyone tried natural cures (and have it work)?

(Yes, I take meds and am under the care of an MD)

Thanks!


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Anything is worth a try, I think.
I've only been dealing with hyper for a few months, but I posted a thread not long ago asking about naturopaths and a few people think they are definitely worth it, but keep seeing your general doc as well.
I'm seeing a naturopath in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any recent labs and ranges?

If your dose is correct your labs will reflect it.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

No, I don't know my lab results but they have never been stable since this began over a year ago. 2 pills is too much, 1 is too little, none kills me, 3 is too much etc. Every visit to the doctor leaves me with a new dose. I know this before I even go - my body tells me immediately when I've turned hypo/hyper. It's pointless to even go to the doctor, I can adjust my dose on my own.

I'm hoping the acupuncture and chinese herbs will help but I seriously doubt it.

Good luck to you Rain let's hope you have the hyper that burns out quickly.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

I noticed your sig. says you're pondering thyroid removal. I had a TT 8 weeks ago, and I feel much better than I did even when methimazole had my thyroid levels stable. I opted for the TT though bc methimzole elevated my liver enzymes 8 times the normal amount, so I didn't have much of a choice as I had to stop the meds. I didn't feel that RAI was for me, so I went with surgery.

Being hyper is nothing to mess around with- you know how it feels and our body, heart, muscles, and eventually bones take a beating. I'm on the other side of the fence trying to get the Synthroid dose right, and that will take time. But, it is nice to not feel any of the hyper symptoms that once made me question if I was ever going to be "me" again. I'm still not me 100%, but I believe that I am finally on the path. It is good to know that I never have to worry about going hyper again.

As far as natural herbs, I don't know. Maybe it would help, but given how serious being hyper is, maybe considering thyroid removal is something to throw on the plate along with alternative meds. I'm considering seeing an acupuncturist to help with my energy and well being while I get myself right with Synthroid. I don't feel terrible, but I'll try anything to help me until I get to where I was before Graves. Good luck!

Alexis


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi there,

So sorry you're still feeling so awful. What does your herbal medicinist suggest? I have been doing some research about CoQ10 and and amino acids that are supposed to help reduce the symptoms. You can check out my other new thread about them. I included links to some articles that will give you more background. You might also consider checking out Elaine Moore's website which focuses on graves. She has an alternative medicine section and you can also submit questions to her in her Q&A forum. Her site is: http://www.elaine-moore.com

Also, I noticed you say two pills are too much, one not enough, etc. Have you tried cutting them in half or even in quarters? My understanding is that sometimes you have to just increase/decrease a dose a tiny bit if your body reacts easily. You might consider submitting a question to Elaine. That's what I did have now I feel armed with knowledge and information to guide my interactions with my doctor.

I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

I'm going to see the acupunture/herbal lady tomorrow - will keep you guys posted. Her website says treatment for hyper takes a year! I think I will have a TT before the end of the year. I feel like CRAP.

I have tried taking 1.5 pills, 1/2 a pill, doesn't work. It's very weird. How can 1 be too much and 1/2 be too little? I get hyper AND hypo symptoms.

I'm going to check out Elaine's website right now.

Thanks again!


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Keep us posted. I hope you feel better soon!! Do you have any 5mg pills? Those will be easier to cut and then taper. Elaine's website often recommends going from 10mg to 7.5mg and sometimes even splitting that so it's 5mg in the morning and 2.5mg at night so that it stays in your system in a more stable way than taking your dose once a day. There's got to be a good solution for you to find that right dose, hopefully you can submit a question to her! Good luck!


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

P.S. I have read about a lot of people cutting the 5mg pills into quarters so that they can add pieces of those to their regular 5mg pill.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

The problem is you shouldn't really be feeling immediate affects on your medication. It takes several weeks for new levels of medication to take affect, so if you're bouncing around that fast, something else may be out of whack. Also, how were you diagnosed with Graves? Have you had ALL of the proper testing done including imaging scans to rule out cancer? I'm not saying that this is the answer, but I would be very concerned if I couldn't dial in medication for over a year.

Basically I've come to learn that there is or should be a standard process approach to thyroid problems that include specific blood tests followed by imagining scans. Once its all complete, a best option plan should be available.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I take 5mg pills and have cut them in half. I get out of whack fast. The pills have a short half life so I'm not sure why it takes weeks to affect some, I know within a couple of days if my dose is off and I've become hyper-er (I'm never 'stable'). I think it takes weeks to be stable but if you can't find the right dose that never happens. My test results show this too.

I just got the referal to the surgeon for next month so I will have the first ultrasound. I've read about everyone up here having one, but my endo never sent me for one. My thyroid is equal on both sides and I guess my test results let her know it was truly just hyper/Graves. I exhibit all the classic signs and diagnosed myself. Here's the checklist, I've got it all lol.

At any rate, I'm also on 100+ pills of herbal medicine and going to acupunture 3x week! After 3 treatments I can say that my eyes are not longer red or painful. Still swollen, but I'm pleased with the small change. Also, my fever and headache has been reduced for the most part.

I'm feeling good about my holistic new approach! I hope this treatment can 'manage' my thyroid before surgery is scheduled. Fingers crossed...


----------

